# Tea plants for cold climates



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I've been nursing along a green tea plant in my greenhouse for 4 years along with a lemon bush. It was great to have home grown "real"green tea --a real nice yummy plant, but not "sustainable". This year my thermostat little heater went caput in the greenhouse without me noticing, as I don't check every day.  and we had 6 weeks of 20 degree days and teen nights.....

So I found THIS from a place called Nichols :Camellia sinensis Perennial. 6-8'

Originated in Sochi, the northern most commercial tea region of Russia. Hardy to O degrees. Lovely flush of small fragrant, white flowers in the fall. Harvest the two end leaves plus the growing tip in spring as the plants produce new growth. Cure the leaves to make both green and black tea. Come with growing directions and instructions for drying and during your own tea

Zero degrees! neat! But what does it Taste like???? Anybody Use this plant?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember seeing a plant in a catalog called a Russian tea bush. Apparently it survives in russia's cold winter. I can't for the life of me remember which plant catalog.
I want to plant some myself but I've only gotten one catalog this year so far.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought that tea plant at Nichol's spring plant sale last year and it has survived the winter and is still looking good. I can't tell you how it tastes yet however as I haven't tried it yet. It's only maybe a foot and a half tall so am letting it get a bit bigger before I try it.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Is it a 'caffeine free' tea plant? LOL I love tea, but anything with caffeine keeps me awake ALL night......how do they make caffeine free tea anyway?

Nichols Gardens in Oregon has a very interesting selections of herbs and plants.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I found the idea of a tee plant thats hearty to 0 degrees pretty interesting so I did a quick search and found a source that has them for $12.95, I'm gointg to order 5 or 6 and see if I can get them to grow here(North Texas).


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I found the idea of a tee plant thats hearty to 0 degrees pretty interesting so I did a quick search and found a source that has them for $12.95, I'm gointg to order 5 or 6 and see if I can get them to grow here(North Texas).


you're not going to share the source? how rude! lmao


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I'm going to order 5 or 6 and see if I can get them to grow here(North Texas).


I wonder what type of soil it needs?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> you're not going to share the source? how rude! lmao


Maybe here?:

http://www.camforest.com/Camellia_sinensis_s/34.htm

http://ediblelandscaping.com/products/herbs/FreshHerbs/TeaCamellia.php

(Not available to HI,TN, TX, US Territories, or Canada)
http://www.territorialseed.com/product/1330/16

http://www.americancamellias.org/display.aspx?catid=3,9,20&pageid=749


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry about that.

http://www.jungseed.com/dp.asp?pID=12261

It doesn't look like Jung has a minimum purchase, I hadn't done any thorough searches and were the first site that I checked.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

had a post but saw too late it was repeat info


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Other than the specific need for tea, that is leaves from Camellia sinensis, one might consider growing for tisanes, otherwise known as herb teas. Quite a number of plants can be grown in a given area which will provide both flavorful and healing beverages.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Idaholady said:


> Is it a 'caffeine free' tea plant? LOL I love tea, but anything with caffeine keeps me awake ALL night......how do they make caffeine free tea anyway?
> 
> Nichols Gardens in Oregon has a very interesting selections of herbs and plants.


First drink the tea at breakfast & at lunch.
The Tea leave are run though a process to remove the caffeine much like they do with coffee & they sale the pure caffeine to soft drink companies.

Rose hip tea is good for you & no caffeine.


----------

